# Sticky  Like us on Facebook!



## WatchSeekr

Join us on Facebook and get community news and updates in your Facebook feed.

See posts from around the forum you may have missed and keep up with your favourite community.

*Like us on Facebook!*​


----------



## Gregamatic

Half of the ads I get on facebook are already for watches, so sure, let me go like it so more of them are. 

Seriously, I'd rather seen an ad for a watch (even a "CURREN LUXURY WATCH") than for most of the nonsense they toss my way. 

Anyway, done and done. Happy to be here, happy to like the SM page.


----------



## chrisca70

Done!


----------



## realwatchaddict

Liked!


----------



## MarcWinNJ

Done !!


----------



## dlim4evah

done!


----------



## Yetiman

Done


----------



## StephenRL

Done!


----------



## Reza

Done

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohmzx

Done!


----------



## reeder1

Best thing on Facebook!


----------



## Pierss

Done! Thank you for your work!


----------



## Ginrai

Added as well.


----------



## Blackranger3d

Done!


----------



## daviddiamonds

Liked!

Cheers!


----------



## vistar

you got it


----------



## melburn833

Liked

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## _MS_

Already liked.


----------



## danstillwood

Done.


----------



## Bradjhomes

tinmichael said:


> I think it would be good, if we post like FS to be also posted in Facebook page. What u guys think?


With hundreds hundreds of sales posts every day, I don't think that's wise.

You are obviously very keen to sell here, but it's worth re-reading the forum rules - specifically this one.
7. Speed posting with the aim of reaching 100 posts with little additional contribution to the forum will result in access to the Sales Corner being removed. Superfluous posts will be regarded as spam and deleted. What constitutes speed posting is at the discretion of the WatchUSeek Admins and Moderating team.


----------



## tinmichael

Done, and make default to see first not to miss the good stuff. Thanks.



WatchSeekr said:


> Join us on Facebook and get community news and updates in your Facebook feed.
> 
> See posts from around the forum you may have missed and keep up with your favourite community.
> 
> *Like us on Facebook!*​


----------



## delraywatch

Congrats done!


----------



## Shabby64

Done!


----------



## klokka

Done!


----------



## HonzaH

Done! Great article about the Hublot Big Bang Chelsea!


----------



## khronolektur

No more FB for me. What with the data collecting issue.


----------



## paulhotte

Done and hope to get notifications too..


----------



## andyhoang

Done!
But do you use other social media too?
I tend to use twitter and Instagram more than Facebook!


----------



## StufflerMike

andyhoang said:


> Done!
> But do you use other social media too?
> I tend to use twitter and Instagram more than Facebook!


Yes, we do.


----------



## diegohwang

Done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpatton4re

Done... any other pages you recommend?


----------



## StufflerMike

mpatton4re said:


> Done... any other pages you recommend?


Same question has been answered a hundred times here on our Public Forum. Do a search.


----------



## joep2k

Done


----------



## gward10

Done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dealer-1

Done


----------



## alin2020

Done!


----------



## adeutsch

Done.


----------



## Bigbrown66

Done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## senatedon

check


----------



## Rickster27b

Yup!


----------



## Rickster27b

Yup!


----------



## deasejazz

Just did it!


----------



## crashpad

Mmk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gorgon777

Liked!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Are you guys on Instagram at all? I don't have Facebook.


----------



## StufflerMike

LunaticSamurai said:


> Are you guys on Instagram at all? I don't have Facebook.


Try WatchUSeek.


----------



## kwilliams40

Done.


----------



## bryantf

Also on youtube but the latest video is almost a year old ...


----------



## Jillianwyatt

Done !


----------



## watch1440

Done


----------



## RLS47

Late to the show, but Done.


----------



## RNBWatch

Oops! I just now realized that I have never done this yet. I have now! (Most of my Facebook feed is different watch groups it seems like, lol.)


----------



## Jen Allen

done


----------



## ozy1905

Done!!


----------



## davisan

That's cool that you have your page on facebook, I am going to like it


----------



## Jeanpe

Done! Also just followed the insta account, great content!


----------



## seanmulhern

Liked!!


----------



## bigshark88

Done!


----------



## watchgear

Done and following on Instagram too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikobass

Done! Appreciate all that you do for the watch community.


----------



## elchuckee77

Done.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## cvanpelt14

Done! Great time killing forum!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LNeilB

Sure! Done.


----------



## Falizadeh

Just liked! My wife will be worried I love watches more than her.. or women, or my kids


----------



## AchesonGM

WatchSeekr said:


> Join us on Facebook and get community news and updates in your Facebook feed.
> 
> See posts from around the forum you may have missed and keep up with your favourite community.
> 
> *Like us on Facebook!*​


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## yadel

liked


----------



## lmart

I like!


----------



## cvhv

At last I will see some nice watches on my feed now!


----------



## Prado

Done!


----------



## dondk

done


----------



## BundyBear

Liked?


----------



## twilliams

WatchSeekr said:


> Join us on Facebook and get community news and updates in your Facebook feed.
> 
> See posts from around the forum you may have missed and keep up with your favourite community.
> 
> *Like us on Facebook!*​


Done!


----------



## R_P_C

👍


----------



## jwagna

First post and done!


----------



## Smithsj716

Done ✅


----------



## RJ Trading

WatchSeekr said:


> Join us on Facebook and get community news and updates in your Facebook feed.
> 
> See posts from around the forum you may have missed and keep up with your favourite community.
> 
> *Like us on Facebook!*​


Liked!


----------



## wonhoshin

Liked!


----------



## DevOpsGuy

Liked!


----------



## MonacoMD

Done!


----------



## WatchEnthusiast_JT

done.


----------



## TWalsh0391

done


----------



## er1cr33d

liked, sure get me more watch ads to look through!


----------



## Docrwm

Bradjhomes said:


> With hundreds hundreds of sales posts every day, I don't think that's wise.
> 
> You are obviously very keen to sell here, but it's worth re-reading the forum rules - specifically this one.
> 7. Speed posting with the aim of reaching 100 posts with little additional contribution to the forum will result in access to the Sales Corner being removed. Superfluous posts will be regarded as spam and deleted. What constitutes speed posting is at the discretion of the WatchUSeek Admins and Moderating team.


Nailed it!


----------



## Robinoz

Why not join MeWe as well?

Many people are giving FB the flick because of its privacy and security challenges.


----------



## Daymo

Done and liked! This is great!


----------



## Cheap Watch Guy

I'm in Zuckerborg's gulag for the next month, will hit y'all up after I'm paroled.


----------



## TheSecret

Done!


----------



## TR007

Done


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter

Done.


----------



## darrenak

Done.


----------



## Eisakson

On it now!


----------



## kstar4re

WatchSeekr said:


> Join us on Facebook and get community news and updates in your Facebook feed.
> 
> See posts from around the forum you may have missed and keep up with your favourite community.
> 
> *Like us on Facebook!*​


Done!


----------



## Karou

Done


----------



## Tickclic

Vintage Eterna


----------



## ShatterGhost

One and Liked


----------



## JTK Awesome

No.



https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/facebook.3727146/


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

Liked!


----------



## inferno493

post!


----------



## NYC007

Done


----------



## Jane Green

WatchSeekr said:


> Join us on Facebook and get community news and updates in your Facebook feed.
> 
> See posts from around the forum you may have missed and keep up with your favourite community.
> 
> *Like us on Facebook!*​


I would but I neither like or trust Farcebook. And am not on there at all, nor am I on any other so called "social media" site.


----------



## atadams77

Liked


----------



## heritela

Done!


----------



## honestbuys

Liked!


----------



## jingerman

done!


----------



## alsetalokin

done


----------



## Maren

What to do if we don't have FB account?
We don't exist? Hm.... do you have twitter ?


----------



## Nic98765

done


----------



## ArtOfWar

Done 👌🏾


----------

